# Lenker erhöhen



## Andski (17. September 2017)

Hallo,

meine Tochter hat ein Scott Contessa Jr. Rigid, 20 Zoll MTB. Sie kann damit eigentlich sehr gut fahren, jedoch wäre es besser den Lenker etwas höher zu bekommen. Da das mit dem montierten Lenker und Vorbau (Lenker: Junior Flat-Bar, Aluminium, 540mm breit; Vorbau: LEADTEC LCS-7126 50mm) nicht geht, möchte ich gerne wissen, welche Alternative ich habe. 
Es gibt ja Lenkstangen, die etwas mehr gekrümmt (gekröpft?) sind, sodass man die Griffe höher bekäme. Oder lieber ein neuer Vorbau, der höhenverstellbar ist? 

In diesem Zusammenhang würde mich auch gleich interessieren, worauf ich achten muss, wenn ich für ein Kinderrad Teile kaufe. Gibt es bspw. bestimmte Schaltungskomponenten extra für Kinderräder?

Grüße
Andski


----------



## Papa76 (17. September 2017)

Gibt noch so ne Schaftverlängerungen, damit kannst Vorbau und Lenker behalten wenn 1-1/8" Ahead:

https://www.amazon.de/Contec-Vorbauerhöhung-Gabelschaftverlängerung-Aheadset-Heads-Up/dp/B006UR9IQ4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (17. September 2017)

Die Schaftverlängerung ist die schwerste und mE 'dreckigste' Lösung. Passt eher an Trekkingräder für Generation 60+...  
Den vorhandenen Vorbau kannste dranlassen und einen Lenker mit viel Rise (bis ca 50mm, sonst wird's n BMX Rad ) montieren. Achte darauf, dass das Mittelstück nicht zu lang ist, sonst passen die Armaturen nicht mehr auf die Griffenden, falls der Lenker gekürzt werden muss. Von Humpert/Ergotec haben wir was im Einsatz, der Lenker war günstig und nicht zu schwer. In schönen Eloxalfarben gab es was von BLB, meine ich. Ansonsten China-Carbon, wenns nicht eilig ist...

Welche Klemmung hat Dein Vorbau, 25.4 oder 31.6? Bei bike-components kannst Du schön nach Durchmesser auswählen (Kategorie MTB Lenker) und nach Preis sortieren. Rise-Maß steht dabei... KCNC macht idR leichte Sachen und ist noch bezahlbar.


----------



## joglo (18. September 2017)

Stimme KIV voll zu, so einen Schaftverlängerung ist wirklich die allerletzte Lösung.
Am einfachsten wäre es anstatt Flat-bar einen Riser zu montieren.
Ich hab schon öfters so einen ähnlichen Lenker montiert https://www.amazon.de/Aluminium-Han...8&qid=1505720602&sr=1-28&keywords=lenker+blau (gibt es oft bei Ebay, Ali und Amazon, scheint aber gleicher Hersteller zu sein) Qualität, Farben und Gewicht (ca. 160g) sind OK und geht halt gleich ein ordentliches Stück nach oben. Ich bin der Meinung das vorallem kleinen Kindern eine aufrechte Sitzposition entgegenkommt.
Evtl. hilft auch ein stark gekröpfter und kurzer Vorbau (da oft auch die Vorbaulänge zu einer ungünstigen Sitzposition zwingt), wenn man nach dem oben beschriebenen Bike googelt sieht das aber eigentl. OK aus.

Mach doch am besten mal ein Bild, idealerweise mit Deiner fahrenden Tochter (kannst ja aus Privacygründen retouchieren), dann würde man am besten sehen ob es vlt. einfach nur ein größeres Bike sein sollte, und könnte auch Empfehlungen zu Lenker/Vorbau etc. geben.
Bitte auch Gabelrohdurchmesser (z.B. 1 1/8) und Lenker und Griffdurchmesser messen.


----------



## Andski (18. September 2017)

Zunächst erstmal vielen Dank für die Tipps.

Klemmung ist 25.4 mm. Meine Tochter ist 1,20m groß. Das ist sozusagen jetzt das nächstgrößere Fahrrad das sie braucht. Das Wetter ist jetzt eh nicht mehr so toll und dann fährt sie auch erst im nächsten Frühling wieder. Bis dahin wächst sie sich ein Stück. Vielleicht ist es auch nur noch sehr ungewohnt, da sie vorher ein Mädchenfahrrad von Puky hatte und dort relativ aufrecht saß.
Ich wollte ihr trotzdem jetzt noch ein angenehmes Fahren ermöglichen und werde mal bei bike-components u.a. schauen. Vielleicht findet sich ein preiswertes Teil für den kurzen Zeitraum

Grüße
Andski


----------



## Kwietsch (23. September 2017)

Hätte noch nen Zoom Alu Riser im Keller. Wenn Du Daten brauchst Meld Dich dann geh ich messen...


----------

